# Penny & Nickel.



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Those were born black?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> Those were born black?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, their colts were born black.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Those supposedly are the colts...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> Those supposedly are the colts...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, those are Penny & Nickel, the two mare's I watched for five years. I watched the colts after they disappeared.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Ahh ok, I read it as the pic was the colts. Do you have pics of the babies? I bet they were adorable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> Ahh ok, I read it as the pic was the colts. Do you have pics of the babies? I bet they were adorable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, unfortunately not. When they left they were just beginning to let me pet them. They were big bodied, black, four stockings, & blaze's. They were true black too.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear of their passing, they were both beautiful.


----------

